# wifi déconnecté



## Moulinsart (28 Septembre 2011)

Pourquoi suis-je obligé de reconfigurer la connexion wifi de l'apple TV presque à chaque utilisation ?


----------



## Rem64 (29 Septembre 2011)

Moulinsart a dit:


> Pourquoi suis-je obligé de reconfigurer la connexion wifi de l'apple TV presque à chaque utilisation ?



Est-ce que tu la mets en veille et apres 30 à 40 sec la relance ça marche toujours pas??


----------



## Moulinsart (1 Octobre 2011)

Je mets en veille, je sors de la veille même après plusieurs heures ça ne marche pas il faut reconfigurer le wifi.
Ce problème n'apparait pas tout le temps, une fois sur 3 lorsque je veux utiliser l'apple tv je suis obligé de reconfigurer le wifi, sur une configuration ethernet il n'y a aucun problème.


----------



## francois_6200 (1 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas si c'est comme un iPhone
essaye de la réinitialiser


----------

